# How does Deal Extreme work?



## willrx (Mar 9, 2007)

I placed an order with Deal Extreme on 3/6/07. As of today, the tracking info says "Collecting from suppliers step 1/4". Does this mean they have no products and have to call the order in to someone? Just wanting to know FYI.
Thanks.


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 9, 2007)

DX use J.I.T.

http://www.dealextreme.com/help/

Step 1 (1-3 days): Products are collected from our suppliers.

Step 2 (<1 day): Order waits to get packaged.

Step 3 (1 day): Order is packaged.

Step 4 (10-13 days): Order is enroute via Hong Kong Post.


----------



## willrx (Mar 9, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> DX use J.I.T.


Forgive me, what does that mean?


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 9, 2007)

Justin Thyme, their supplier.


----------



## jsr (Mar 9, 2007)

I've had an open order with DX for about a month now and one of my products still shows "ordering" for status. Another one shipped out, but I never got it, so I think they're shipping me a replacement. I received all my other things (I ordered a lot at once) already tho. The sucky part is the thing that still shows "ordering" is a light that I already ordered a charger and battery specifically for, so if that doesn't ever come in, I have a charger and battery that's for nothing else.


----------



## cutlerylover (Mar 9, 2007)

I have not order from dealxtreme yet but when they were fifthunit the operated the same...the prices were GREAT but from the time you order and pay it take sabout a month for you to get your stuff...yeah it stinks especially if your impatient, but its definatly worth the wait in my opinion...from what I udnerstand they places your order with other companies that get your stuff together and ship to them, then they ship it to you...or somethgin like that, all I know is that dealxtreme does not have a warehouse with inventory to send you, thats why it takes so long because the items bounce around from place to place before they are on their way to your home...


----------



## davenlei (Mar 9, 2007)

All my orders take about 3 weeks to arrive (west coast) from the time ordered. I have never had a problem with items not arriving, it just takes some time. 

I usually try to order and then forget about once it shows it shipped so when it does arrive, it will be a nice surprise.


----------



## Eric_M (Mar 9, 2007)

About 2 + weeks for my order to arrive. Have not had a problem.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 9, 2007)

I made a payment on 2/22 for a 3 items, 2 of them being "shipped after Chinese New Years" (3/25). They shipped on 2/28, the confimation # they give you on the DE site takes you to the Hong Kong postal page and it showed my package left HK on 3/2.
It arrived at my post office on the morning of 3/2.
So from day of payment to day of arrival to east coast was 2 weeks. I can totally deal with that, considering how cheap everything was, and most my items had free shipping.
Now, one item is defective, and I'm sending it back to their US addy today, to get it replaced (they'll reimburse you for return shipping charges). We'll see how long it takes for all that to happen.


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 9, 2007)

8 days usually to UK, only occasionally 14 days, never longer.

Perhaps the delays US are Customs, as mentioned before.


----------



## PEU (Mar 9, 2007)

Ordered this last monday some stuff, today it shows step 3of4, I hope it ships tomorrow or monday 


Pablo


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, step 1 is the most variable step. They need to collect items from their suppliers (Justin Thyme - aka just-in-time, J.I.T.). If their suppliers have them in stock, this may just take a day or two. If not, it could potentially be days or even weeks (unusual, but has happened to me a couple of times). Steps 2 & 3 are pretty fast, usually just a day or so. Step 4 usually takes 2-3 weeks to Canada.

The real problem comes from not knowing how long step 1 will take. Once you are on to step 2, you can then fairly accurately estimate arrival.


----------



## LiteBrite (Mar 9, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> Justin Thyme, their supplier.


LOL. J.I.T. Is a business term. Just in time inventory is used by many businesses to control storage expenses. 

Inventory is ordered as needed.


----------



## willrx (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks to all who responded. Very complete rundown as usual. If I get really impatient and want to cancel the order, what step is that and how are you refunded?-I paid thru paypal.


----------



## LGCubana (Mar 9, 2007)

I cancelled an order recently. Just sent a request to 
[email protected]
with the order confirmation number.

The funds were reversed to my PayPal Acct. within a couple of days.


----------



## Lighthouse one (Mar 9, 2007)

Just be patient...These guys go the extra mile to get us great discounts-good lights - and even some great lights . Hong Kong is a bit far away...you won't get cheated...hang in there! Lots of CPF members have bought from them.


----------



## willrx (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't think I'll bail, and it is a good deal, thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 9, 2007)

Did you see all the MP3 players DE and Kaidoman have now? Pretty sweet, *a SD card reader/mp3 player for $8.00.*


----------



## Vickers (Mar 10, 2007)

I've had several dealings with them, nice all around. Patience is rewarded.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 10, 2007)

2-3 weeks has been typical with my orders from them, depending on how long it takes for things to be in stock. Usually if one item is holding up an entire order, they will split it and ship it separately so as not to delay the rest of the items. Other than that, I believe the Hong Kong Parcel post is slow -- about 9-10 business days is what I've usually seen once my order is shipped -- if DX gets it in the mail almost immediately, that translates to a two week total shipping time.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 10, 2007)

i just ordered their 100mw laser for $94.01, i wont probobably see it til passover/easter break.
ordering single items might expedite shipping and handelling by maybe a few hours if your items dont to to travel between warehouses before they are all shipped. just a guess.


----------



## kanarie (Mar 10, 2007)

> 2-3 weeks has been typical with my orders from them, depending on how long it takes for things to be in stock. Usually if one item is holding up an entire order, they will split it and ship it separately so as not to delay the rest of the items. Other than that, I believe the Hong Kong Parcel post is slow -- about 9-10 business days is what I've usually seen once my order is shipped -- if DX gets it in the mail almost immediately, that translates to a two week total shipping time.



same experience


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll now be able to explain how their returns work as well. The module I got doesn't work for some reason, so I sent it back to a Miami address Friday first class USPS with DC. They reimbursed me the return postage and shipped the replacement the next day (today).


----------



## mpc (Mar 11, 2007)

I have ordered several items from dealextreme. A couple were out of stock and I had to wait an extra week, but it was worth the wait. I think the best thing is that if you ask for something on the forums, they actually take note and hunt it down for you.


----------



## zerocold (Mar 11, 2007)

is the website sell cheap and good products ? or i should shop around for what they sell before buy from them ?

* shiping time does not matter ..


----------



## ostar (Sep 5, 2007)

Shorted Order!!!

Sorry to resurrect old forum but I just received my order for 3 SSC P4 LEDS and it had only 1 LED in it. Received 3 bubble packs, each with the SSC P4 black plastic container - two containers are empty and one container had a SSC P4. So I was shorted 2 SSC P4's !!  I have filed this info with them and will update if it is remedied.

Buyer beware.


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 5, 2007)

I always find it interesting how so many complaints come from first time posters.... That said I've found Dealextreme to be the best Chinese dealers I have dealt with and I've tried quite a few. Kyle is honest to a fault and great to deal with. Some of the items they list are 'In Stock' and those are usually the more popular items or lights but he's now got literally thousands of items on his web site so I don't think they can possibly warehouse everything. I usually seem to get things in 2-3 weeks from date of order. If you don't mind the wait you probably aren't going to get a better deal from any better people to do biz with.


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 5, 2007)

ostar said:


> Shorted Order!!!
> 
> Sorry to resurrect old forum but I just received my order for 3 SSC P4 LEDS and it had only 1 LED in it. Received 3 bubble packs, each with the SSC P4 black plastic container - two containers are empty and one container had a SSC P4. So I was shorted 2 SSC P4's !!  I have filed this info with them and will update if it is remedied.
> 
> Buyer beware.



For the moment let's assume they sent these 3 items out as you stated above. Assuming also that some custom's person didn't get sloppy or steal them why would DX send out empty packages all bubble wrapped even unless it was an honest mistake? I can think of a lot of scenario's that might have lead to this happening and I'm sure they will correct this if you ask about it in a reasonable fashion.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm waiting for stuff too... in particular some cool GITD switch boots for my E2L!! Great minor mod but at least 3 weeks shipping sucks. :sigh:


----------



## Cnote (Sep 10, 2007)

My last order took 26 days from the day I placed it until I recieved it.

Don't be in a hurry with DE.


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 10, 2007)

About a month and a half ago before I knew any better, I bought a lamp to upgrade a G2 from Kaidoman and I still have not got it. 

I understand were talking about DX but instead of starting a new thread about the same thing, does anyone or has anyone had problems with Kaidoman? Also, does there shipping work the same as DX? :shrug:


----------



## nerdude (May 14, 2008)

I ordered a couple of laser pointers from Deal Extreme and they got snagged by US Customs. I can't get Deal Extreme to help out. I've sent several e-mails and they told me that I have to contact customs. So they have my money and I have nothing!


----------



## Stereodude (May 14, 2008)

What are you expecting them to do? Assuming you got ones with more than 5mW output, they are illegal due to their non conformance with FDA regulations on lasers. As such Customs has confiscated them. That's their job and they have the authority to do so. 

Technically they are correct that it is your issue with Customs, but I wouldn't bother to contact them since you are trying to break the law and it's best not to attract their attention. 

Chalk it up as a lesson learned. You can try again another time and see how your luck fares.


----------



## tsask (May 14, 2008)

Yes US Customs can open your mail and remove anything they don't like.
There are some legal hi powered lasers available, just not at such bargin prices like DX. Sorry about the loss.


----------



## Mark620 (May 14, 2008)

I recently got a wrong item. They are nice enough to let me keep it and sooner or later (hopefully) the correct item will show up.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 14, 2008)

abvidledUK said:


> Justin Thyme, their supplier.



lol, wow this is the first reference ive heard of that outside of the classroom...

Crenshaw


----------



## LukeA (May 14, 2008)

nerdude said:


> I ordered a couple of laser pointers from Deal Extreme and they got snagged by US Customs. I can't get Deal Extreme to help out. I've sent several e-mails and they told me that I have to contact customs. So they have my money and I have nothing!



It's right on the laser's page: "Do not use EMS shipping if your country does not allow importing green lasers, or if you're unsure of whether your country allows these kinds of products. We will not be responsible for losses due to customs confiscation."


----------



## Force Attuned (May 14, 2008)

I just purchased some rechargeable batteries from Deal Extreme. Haven't ordered from them before.

Will be interesting to see the delivery time to the land of oz.


----------



## Empath (May 14, 2008)

This thread being over a year old, has gone unnoticed as a dealer discussion that should be done in the Dealer's Corner of the MarketPlace. Rather than resurrect it, discussion should be introduced in the Dealers' Corner. Thread closed.


----------

